# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ervin Hatibi: Kontributi osman ne identitetin shqiptar

## >_Ilirian_>

Identiteti shqiptar
ERVIN HATIBI


Përktheu Ardit Kraja

Ne folëm me Ervin Hatibin, një poet, artist dhe intelektual shqiptarë, rreth procesit ndërtues të identitetit shqiptar, nën deklaratat moderne.

_WB: Cila është baza e identitetit shqiptar?_ 
EH: Unë mendoj që baza e identitetit shqiptarë është, sigurisht dhe kryesisht gjuha shqipe. Gjuha është gjëja e vetme, krahas historisë së përbashkët, e cila i bashkon të gjithë shqiptarët. Me të vërtetë, ka shumë perspektiva konfliktuale rreth identitetin zyrtar shqiptar, bazuar mbi projekte dhe agjenda sekteriane. Megjithëkëtë, unë përsëri mendoj që shqipatarët më të zgjuar janë ata të cilët e zgjerojnë konceptin e përfshirjes përsa i përket identitetit shqiptar. Si një komb, Shqipëria është një shembull i diversitetit në bashkim.

Shqipëria strehon njerëz të traditave fetare të ndryshme por gjithashtu komunitete dhe minoritete etnike të cilat konsiderohen shqiptare. Unë me lehtësi mund të sjellë shembujt e komuniteteve të Vllehëve dhe Sllavëve ose madje edhe një pjesë të minoritetit zyrtar grek në Shqipëri, të cilët e shikojnë vetveten si shqiptarë të vërtetë dhe të cilët shfaqin të gjitha karakteristikat më tipike, të një shqiptari të zakonshëm.

Ndërsa, nuk ka asnjë gjë të tillë si një projekt të bazuar nga ekskluziviteti i një feje kur ne flasim për identitetin shqiptar. Përndryshe kjo mund të fshijë gjithë atë pjesë të mirë të kombit shqiptar vetëm mbi bazat fetare. Kjo, veçanërisht gjatë kohërave kur diskursi mbi përplasjet permanente dhe luftërat midis kulturave dhe feve ka arritur gati një kulm agresiv.

Kjo pra duhet të shikohet si një pasuri që rasti i kombësisë shqiptare qëndron një rast shembullorë i bashkëjetesës së njerëzve nga edukime të ndryshme fetare, bashkëndarjen dhe përdorimin e gjuhës së njëjtë, vendit të njëjtë dhe, i cili zakonisht, gjithashtu ndajnë referenca kulturore dhe historike.

*WB: Cila është marrëdhënia midis identitetit shqiptar dhe kulturës islame?* 
EH: Unë mendoj që marrëdhënia midis identitetit shqiptar dhe kulturës islame është e një natyre jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme dhe të veçantë. Me të vërtetë, fjala e cila e përshkruan fjalën nation në shqip është fjala komb. Fjala komb origjinon nga fjala arabe kaum, e cila ka ardhur në Shqipëri përmes gjuhës osmane. Kështu, në mënyrë për ta përkufizuar vetë nocionin e kombit shqiptar, themeluesit e nacionalizmit shqiptar zgjodhën pikërisht këtë fjalë arabe. Unë besoj që çështja e marrëdhënies midis kulturës islame dhe identitetit shqiptar është shumë e prezantuar në këtë shembull simbolik.

Çfarë ne në ditët tona perceptojmë si një identitet shqiptar nuk është më pak sesa një përzierje influencash, të cilat filluan që në kohërat e Perandorisë Romake deri në fundin e Romës së fundit, Perandorisë Osmane. Një fakt i mirënjohur, i cili gjithashtu nuk është parë nga disa nga personalitetet më të shquara të kulturës sonë, që influencat më të fuqishme në kulturën dhe identitetin tonë derivojnë nga kohërat osmane.

Influencat më të fuqishme duhet të shihen në folklorin tonë, në ritualet sociale të jetëve tona të përditshme, në perceptimet tona të së shenjtës, në urbanizimin dhe arkitekturën e qyteteve tona dhe gjithashtu të gjuhës dhe terminologjisë sonë. Me fjalë të të tjera, këto influenca i kanë dhënë formë vetë zemrës së memories sonë kolektive dhe na kanë ndihmuar të krijojmë identitetin kulturorë shqiptar. Ky identitet është një nga shumë identitetet post-osmane që lulëzuan pas rënies së Perandorisë Osmane. Në territoret shqiptare, ku maxhoranca e popullatës janë muslimanë, ky identitet post-osman, përmban më pamje islamicate sesa territoret e tjera post-osmane të Ballkanit.

Unë do të preferoja këtë term islamicate, të shpikur nga tradita orientaliste, e cila thotë që jo çdo gjë në shoqëritë muslimane është nevojshmërisht fetarisht islamike ose e prodhuar vetëm nga muslimanët. Jo çdo gjë që muslimanët prodhojnë mund të konsiderohet nga një pikëpamje strikte fetare si islamike.

Në rastin e Shqipërisë, influencat e lartpërmendura, duke përfshirë konceptet e të shenjtës dhe jo të shenjtës, i kanë marrë nga tradita islame, Osmane. Çdo shqiptar, i edukuar apo jo, musliman, apo me trashëgimi të krishterë, lirisht përdor shumë herë ditë për ditë fjalën ishallah. Këmbëngulja e vetë përdorimit të kësaj fjale shkon përtej gjuhës. Ky është një simbol i fuqishëm i identitetit tonë kulturorë të ngulitur mirë në traditën tonë të gjashtë shekujve të fundit.

*WB: Çfarë sjelljeje kanë elita dhe publiku shqiptar ndaj trashëgimisë kulturore Osmane?* 
EH: Ndarja jonë nga autoriteti supër-komb dhe super-fetarë, tërësia e Perandorisë Osmane, kërkoi një diskutim për të ndërtuar kombin që u bë në kundërshtim me konceptet e supra nacionalizmit dhe kozmopolitanizmit që tradita Osmane përfaqësonte. Ky diskurs, me kohë doli jashtë dore dhe ka çuar në gabime tepër të mëdhaja dhe keqinterpretime të kaluarës sonë Osmane.

Elitat shqiptare në rritje pranuan dhe adoptuan narrativën ultranacionaliste të ngjashme me vendet tona fqinje, kryesisht atyre serbe dhe greke, duke u bashkuar kështu në korin e ankimeve rreth një natë të errët dhe të zezë që qëndroi për pesë shekuj nën Jorkën Osmane. Sipas kësaj narrative, kombi shqiptar ra në prapambetje dhe kështu u bë i parëndësishëm për shkak të ndarjes së befasishme me botën e civilizuar e cila e mbajti kombin larg nga marrëdhëniet natyrale me Europën për pesë shekuj.

Fatkeqësisht, ky diskurs është larg të qënurit historikisht korrekt dhe duke qenë kështu është duke penguar shkencën e historisë për të vlerësuar korrektësisht rrugën e të vështruarit të marrëdhënies sonë me të kaluarën tonë Osmane, madje edhe kur kjo rrezikon të bëhet kontradiktore. Shembulli më i rëndësishëm i kësaj skicofrenie është sjellja e shqiptarëve ndaj Luftës së Kosovës, e cila imiton atë serbe. Në realitet, fitorja Osmane në Kosovë ishte gjithashtu një fitore mbi vizionet imperialiste serbe të vendeve shqiptare dhe kështu, ndihmoj të vuloste fatin e këtyre vendeve në favor të shqiptarëve. Kjo është një kontradiktë brenda diskursit nacionalist.

Shqiptarët nuk jetonin në parajsë kur Osmanët hynë në tokat shqiptare. Jeta e shqiptarëve në Gadishullin Ballkanik ishte e vështirë. Nëse ne i shikojmë librat tonë të historisë ne shikojmë trajtimin e serbëve që i kanë rezervuar katolikëve shqiptarë të një natyre të tmerrshme. Njerëzit ndëshkoheshin dhe torturoheshin ashpër vetëm për faktin që shfaqnin hapur identitetin e tyre katolik. E njëjta mund të thuhet edhe për administratat e tjera të huaja pushtuese.

Kështu, për mendimin tim, nga një pikëpamje strikte nacionaliste, shqiptarët kanë përfituar nga ardhja e Osmanëve. Duke ju ngjitur superfuqisë që përfaqësonte Perandoria Osmane në ato kohë, shqiptarët filluan të luanin një rol të rëndësishëm në punët e Gadishullit Ballkanik dhe me kohë vendosën pozitën e tyre në zonë.

Narrativat zyrtare, duke filluar që me librat shkollorë historik të veprave të shkrimtarëve dhe akademikëve, formatojnë përceptimet e shqiptarëve rreth historisë së tyre osmane që nga një moshë e vogël. Miti që osmanët ishin shtypësit e kombit tonë bëhet i vazhdueshëm për kundër faktit që projekti osmanë nuk ishte as kombëtarë as fisnorë. Për më tepër, një numër i madh shqiptarësh mbajtën pozita të larta në strukturën e pushtetit Osman.

Elitat shqiptaro-osmane kanë patur pozita në Perandori që nga fillimet e saja e deri në ditët e saja të fundit. Megjithëse ne smund të llogarisim tërësinë e shqiptaro-osmanëve të cilët punuan në zyra të vogla ose të mesme në Perandori, por ne mund të themi me siguri të plotë që numri i sadrazamëve (kryeministrave) ishte rreth 35, pa llogaritur numrin jashtëzakonisht të madh të vezirëve (ministrave), Bejlerve, Shejhul Islamëve dhe gjithashtu disa bashkëshortesh të Sulltanit dhe Valide Sulltanas.

Ky integrim natyral në strukturat Osmane perceptohet nga narrativa e elitës shqiptare si tradhëti ndaj kombit. Konsiderata nuk i rezervohet vetëm figurave historike të së kaluarës por vazhdon fuqishëm në ditët tona kundër cilitdo që vë në pyetje ose sfidon diskursin zyrtar të historisë sonë Osmane. Nuk është e pazakonshme të lexohet në gazetat shqiptare dhe për këtë çështje përmes të gjitha mediumeve që transportojnë diskursin publik, propaganda fyese rreth muslimanit shqiptar, djalit të një të krishteri tradhëtar i cili u konvertua në islam, si një trashëgimi e padëshirueshme e shtypjes Osmane.

Sot Shqipëria e konsideron Turqinë si aleaten më të mirë. Megjithatë, deri në këtë ditë, fjalët anadollak, turk, pasha etj, përdoren si fyerje përmes diskursit publik. Në një nga eset e mija, Islamizimi i dhunshëm i armikut në diskursin politik shqiptar, unë nënvizoj faktin që politikanët tonë vazhdojnë në kategorizimin e kundërshtarëve të tyre politik si oriental ose turk që tia njollosin imazhin e tyre. Është e rëndësishme që të theksojmë që e njëjta terminologji përdoret nga diskursi nacionalist serb kundër kundërshtarëve të tyre shqiptarë dhe boshnjak. Një nga shpjegimet për këtë ngjashmëri mund të gjenden në vazhdimin e elitës së njëjtë politike komuniste që mori fuqinë në Shqipëri me ndihmën bujare të Jugosllavëve.
Është shumë interesantë të shikosh që ndërsa pjesa më e madhe e elitës shqiptare vazhdon në djallzimin e historisë sonë Osmane dhe marrëdhëniet e sotme me Turqinë, sjellja tërësisht e kundërt gjendet tek pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve të zakonshëm, të cilët deri në këto ditë e konsiderojë Turqinë si shtetin më mik dhe turqit si vëllezër. Shembulli më i gjallë dhe i sinqertë i kësaj shprehjeje vëllazërore mund të shihet në shpërthimin e gëzimit që njerëzit treguan kur ekipi kombëtarë turk i futbollit arriti një fitore të rëndësishme në një nga kampionatet e fundit të botës. Njerëzit vërshuan rrugëve të Tiranës për të shprehur gëzimin e tyre për këtë fitore turke, e cila dukshëm ishte konsideruar e zakonshme, përderisa njerëzit zakonisht mbanin në njërën dorë flamurin kombëtar turk dhe në tjetrën atë shqiptar.

Larg nga imazhi pozitiv popullorë, fatmirësisht, një gjeneratë e re dijetarësh është duke u shfaqur. Kjo gjeneratë, përmes përdorimit të metodave të reja dhe burimeve të ndryshme është duke u përpjekur për të propozuar vështrime të reja të historisë, kulturës dhe identitetit tonë, osman dhe të tjera. Unë përpiqem ta shikoj këtë si procesin e normalizimit. Normalizimi i vështrimit tonë të historisë dhe kulturës sonë është e rëndësishme për shkak se tensioni i brendshëm brenda identitetit shqiptar nuk është i shendosh për kombin shqiptar.

*WB: A mendoni se identiteti shqiptar mund të mbijetojë pa islamin?* 
EH: Gjerësisht, roli i islamit besohet se ka qenë pozitiv në ndërtimin e identitetit shqiptar. Kjo ide është pjesërisht e ndezur nga disa akademik dhe historian të cilët e mbrojnë këtë tezë duke thënë që arsyeja prapa konvertimit tonë në islam ishte për të dalluar etnicitetin tonë nga ai i serbëve dhe grekëve. Kjo pikëpamje i ka bërë shumë shqiptar të mendojnë se arsyeja kryesore e konvertimit në islam ka qenë për të shpëtuar identitetin kombëtar.

Unë mendoj që ruajtja e etnicitetit është vetëm rrjedhoja e konvertimit në islam, por jo vetë qëllimi i saj. Unë nuk besoj se dikush konvertohet në një fe tjetër vetëm për të ruajtur etnicitetin e tij. Për më tepër, etniciteti nuk ishte aq i rëndësishëm në kohët nën vëzhgim. As më pak, nga një pikëpamje teknike, kjo si një çështje e drejtë. Me të vërtetë, përpara pushtimit osman, procesi i sllavizimit dhe helenizimit të popullatës shqiptare ishte një ngjarje rutinë, veçanërisht në zonat jomalore. Si fakt për këtë ka shumë emra toponimik përmes Shqipërisë ende në përdorim, ndërsa osmanët ndryshuan ose krijuan vetëm një grusht toponimesh në pesë shekuj sundimi.

Unë me të vërtetë nuk e kuptoj arsyen pse ka kaq shumë emra sllav të qyteteve, maleve, fshatrave dhe lumenjve në Shqipëri dhe jo aq shumë osman, për shembull. Unë nuk jam historian por unë mendoj që ky aspekt është shumë tregues kur ne duam të krahasojmë natyrën e sundimit osman me atë të fuqive të tjera ballkanike që kanë sunduar Shqipërinë me ardhjen e osmanëve. Osmanët zakonisht ruajtën çfarë gjetën në Shqipëri; duke e aftësuar kështu identitetin para-shqipar për tu kristalizuar dhe formuluar më vonë.

*WB: Çfarë u bë me Shqipërinë pas pavarsisë së saj nga Perandoria Osmane? Marrëdhëniet e Shqipërisë ndaj botës u prenë për gati 50 vjet nën rregjimin komunist. Cilat ishin dinamikat e brendshme në Shqipëri gjatë atyre ditëve?*

EH: Pavarsia nga Perandoria Osmane hapi për tokat shqiptare një kapitull të vështirë mbijetese. Kombi shqiptar mbijetoj i copëtuar përmes disa shteteve ballkanike. Që të përmbushnin agjendat e tyre ekspansioniste, vendet fqinje, e përshkruanin shtetin musliman me shumicë shqiptare si një miniaturë të shtetit Osman në mënyrë që ta vazhdonin ta copëtonin dhe ta kishin më lehtë.

Kështu, në fillim të shekullit të 20-të, çfarë mbeti prej Shqipërisë brenda territoreve të shtetit shqiptar po takonte vështirësi të mëdha në daljen i vendosur në skenën ndërkombëtare. Elitat shqiptare, të vetëdijshëm për dobësinë e ekzistencës së shtetit shqiptar përball fuqive ideologjike dhe ushtarake të kombeve përreth, u përpoqën të legjitimonin ekzistencën e shtetit të tyre duke ndërmarrë një seri reformash radikale në mënyrë që të zbusnin dhe të zbehnin traditat osmane dhe islame, duke u përpjekur kështu të perëndimizonin karakteristikat e shoqërisë shqiptare. Pra, për Shqipërinë, e vetmja mënyrë për të mbijetuar në këtë ambient të armiqësorë ishte të bindte Fuqitë e Mëdha që tani gjendja tani ishte shumë e largët nga e kaluara e traditës dhe aleancës osmane dhe tani pjesë dhe parcelë e fushën Europiane dhe gjërave të tjera. Ne duhet të kemi parasysh që në ato kohëra koekzistenca multikulturore nuk ishte diçka e modës dhe të drejtat e njeriut nuk kishin nevojshmërisht kuptimin që kanë sot.

Çështja pastaj ishte sesi të bëheshe më pak musliman. Kjo është sesi politikat e kitman-it ose fshehjes së identitetit musliman, unë mendoj, dolën në pah, duke fshirë kështu, ose zbehur të gjitha karakteristikat e dukshme islame dhe osmane të kulturës shqiptare. Duke vepruar kështu, shembulli për tu ndjekur është dhënë së pari nga elita gjatë gjysmës së parë të shekullit 20-të. Me futjen e diktaturës komuniste, Shqipëria, mori një rrugë histerike në perëndimizimin e reformave. Komunistët e shikonin ish elitën shqiptare, e cila kishte kryer reformat e para të perëndimizimit, si anadollak dhe patriarkal dhe vazhduan transformimin radikal të shoqërisë shqiptare, duke zhdukur kështu të gjitha shenjat e traditave të kaluara.

Të gjitha shenjat e dukshme të së kaluarës osmane filluan të zhdukeshin, duke filluar me arkitekturën madhështore të ndërtimeve urbane, pazareve dhe seraljot. Shkatërrimi i tyre kishte për qëllim të tregojë që Shqipëria e kishte marrë shumë seriozisht rrugën e modernizmit siç kuptohej prej revolucionit socialist. Secila nga shenjat e dukshme të kaluarës orientale u bënë një shënjestër për propagandën e përditshme dhe subjekt i ligjeve shtypëse të diktaturës komuniste. Kjo luftë e deklaruar, së pari kundër traditës dhe më vonë kundër fesë, muslimanët dhe të krishterët, u bënë një markë shqiptare.

*WB: Si shkon balanca midis laiçizmit dhe fesë në Shqipëri?* 
EB: Laiçizmi është klima e kontinentit tonë. Ne nuk jemi ndryshe nga pjesa tjetër e kontinentit në këtë aspekt. Shqipëria ndjek versionin francez të laiçizmit, jo atë më fleksiblin e versionit Anglo-Sakson që e percepton elementin fetarë si pozitiv dhe që nuk duhet të shtypet. Megjithatë, ka ndryshime midis modelit laik shqiptar dhe versionit origjinal francez. Mentaliteti laiçist duket se vë në shënjestër vetëm fenë islame në Shqipëri. Krishtërimi, qoftë ai Ortodoks ose Katolik, shihen si një etiketim europian modern dhe i modës e cila e tejkalon laiçizmit, megjithëse perceptohet si diçka shumë natyrale. Shembujt e politikanëve shqiptar të cilët hapur marrin pjesë në meshën e së dielës, ndiq ritualet e krishtera, martohen në kisha dhe marrin pjesë në ceremoni fetare në nder të tyre janë krejt natyrale të rregullit të gjërave shqiptare. Në kontrast, është e padëgjuar dhe e paparë që një politikan shqiptar të marrë pjesë për falje ose madje edhe të tregojë publikisht përkatësinë më të vogël në besimin musliman.

Për më tepër, në Parlamentin shqiptar, ne shohim parti politike të krishtera, ndërsa vetëm ideja e krijimit të një partie nominale muslimane do të krijojë diçka të njëjtë me një tërmet e një madhësie të madhe. Gjithashtu, në vendin tim laik, librat shkollor hapur përmbajnë interpretime fundamentaliste të krishtera dhe ja shërbejnë atyre si fakte ndaj fëmijëve ndaj rrëfimeve të ndryshme.

Arsyet që na kanë çuar këtu janë të shumta dhe të ndryshme, por unë besoj që më e rëndësishmja midis tyre gjendet në diskursin emancipues që ka mundur të fshijë çdo dallimin midis të krishterit dhe europianët. Kështu, në emër të integrimit të Shqipërisë brenda strukturave europiane, qarqet fundamentaliste janë duke propozuar agjenda të krishtera si e vetmja rrugë drejt Europës.

*WB: Si i përgjigjet muslimani intelektual shqiptar keqkuptimeve të imazhit dhe rolit të islamit në shoqëri?*

EH: Unë u përpoqa të shpjegoj arsyet për fshehjen e besimit islam gjatë procesit të ndërtimit të kombit në fillim të shekullit 20-të. Lufta për të fshehur besimin u bë e dhimbshme për shkak të madhësisë se çfarë ishte në lojë, vetë ekzistenca e shtetit shqiptar. Fakti elitat shqiptare përqafuan dhe adoptuan stilin europian të jetesës, krishin krijuar besimin që islami po zhdukej në Shqipëri. Kështu, shqiptarët e kohës duhet të përballeshin me kritiçizmin e tërbuar nga shumë zëra europian për faktin e vetëm të ndërtimit të xhamive në 1930. Ndërsa shtypi francez dhe italian ishin më të zëshëm në alarmimin e tyre, ne mund të imagjinojmë se çfarë cilësie gjuhe përdorej në qarqet politike.

Si përgjigje, elitat e frikësuara shqiptare, duke përfshirë edhe ato fetare, filluan për të kufizuar numrin xhamive vetëm duke i mbyllur. Burokratët i ndalën faljet e tyre publike dhe pjesëmarrjen e ceremonive muslimane. Ata mendonin që ata kishin për të treguar shenja serioze të çislamizimit dhe çosmanizimit të Shqipërisë. Unë besoj që duke vepruar kështu ata pritnin që të pranoheshin nga pala europiane dhe shpresonin për të arritur marrëdhënie të mira me ata.

Gjenerata e mëvonshme injoruan arsyet e vërteta prapa strategjive të tilla mbijetese dhe gjenerata e tretë madje edhe më tepër. Këto strategji mbijetese të fshehjes së besimit filloj të ngushtonte hapësirën publike për kërkesat muslimane të cilat rezultuan në alienizimin e intelektualit shqiptar musliman që rrjedhimisht vdiq tërësisht me instalimin e diktaturës komuniste dhe ligjit të poshtër të ndalimit të fesë që zgjati për 23 vjet.

Tani, intelektuali musliman është në periudhën formuese. Gjenerata më e re është duke u bërë e vetëdijshme rreth realiteteve të identitetit shqiptar dhe trashëgimisë fetare të tij. Unë shpresoj, që pas një shekulli në fshehje dhe shtypje gjërat do të kthehen në rrugën e tyre normale.      


Ngjarjet që pasuan vrasjen e një shtetasi shqiptar nga Himara, sfondi politik i vërtetë apo i supozuar i motiveve të vrasjes, protesta e qeverisë greke dhe kryepeshkopit të Kishës Ortodokse, zbythja e shtetit shqiptar e servilizmi i politikanëve ndaj shtetit grek kanë nxitur një mori artikujsh në shtyp që reflektojne zemërimin shqiptar.

Është zemërimi shqiptar ndaj fqinjit tonë që teksa ngrë zërin në kup të qiellit për një vrasje që ende nuk është hetuar tërësisht, toleron vrasjen e emigrantëve shqiptarë për motive të qarta ksenofobie teksa ushtarët e këtij shteti premtojnë në marshe ushtarake se do e kthejnë lëkurën e shqiptarëve (si dhe turqëve) në shollë këpucësh. Është zemërimi ndaj kreut të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare që as nuk përpiqet të ruaj aparencat në mbështetje të politikave greke në Shqipëri. Është zemërimi ndaj politikanëve tanë që lejojnë që rrugët e këtij vendi të zaptohen me banditizëm, që servilosen para fqinjëve tanë që trajtojnë Shqipërinë si vend vasal, që nuk ngrenë zërin për keqtrajtimet e emigrantëve shqiptarë.

Po a janë vërtet të zemëruar shqiptarët nga qeveria e tyre, nga servilizmi politik, nga trajtimi në pikat kufitare apo në rrugët e Athinës, a janë të irrituar shqiptarët që trajtohen si mbeturina që shtyhen me FSHESË? A mos vallë gjithë këta artikuj në media reflektojnë ngritjen e ndonjë lëvizjeje nacionaliste shqiptare? Jo.

Qeveria aktuale dhe kryeministri i saj, që ka treguar me jetgjatësinë e vet politike se e njeh mirë këtë vënd, nuk trembet se servilizmi dhe vasaliteti i tij do i kushtoj në kutitë e votimit, se zemërimi shqiptar do kthehet në kriter politik sipas të cilit do vlerësohen forcat politike dhe se do ndikojë rezultatet elektorale. Opozita qartazi nuk mendon se ka vlerë praktike marja e rolit të kampionit të zërit të revoltës shqiptare ndaj dinjitetit të humbur e prandaj as nuk ka ndër mend të marë një hap të tillë. Arsyeja është se nuk ka zemërim shqiptar, nuk ka shance që gjithë kjo prodhimtari mediatike të reflektojë një lëvizje civile që do vendoste artikulimin e ndonje qëndrimi politik që kërcënon të ndëshkojë politikanët për vasalitetin e tyre ndaj fqinjit të jugut. Shqiptarët prej kaq vitesh e kanë bërë të qartë sa e kanë pazarin, se cili ështe cmimi i tyre. Shqiptarët nuk i ka zemëruar mjaftueshëm as FSHESA e as konvertimi me dhunë i eshtrave të gjyshërve të tyre, as impotenca e policisë që u zmbraps para tymit të temjanit, as ksenofobia e racizmi i shtetit grek, as fundamentalizmi fetar i Greqisë që vazhdon të mbështesë kriminelët më famëkeq të Ballkanit, as trajtimi i tyre në Kakavi si qënie që nuk meritojnë respektin themeltar njerëzor. Shqiptarët nuk janë të zemëruar, ose së paku jo aq sa ta vënë re politikanët e tyre, jo aq sa ta kthejnë këtë zemërim në lëvizje civile e politike që kërkon dinjitet. Si rjedhim kjo valë mediatike, përfshi këtë artikull, ka gjasa të jëtë retorikë boshe.

Nëse një hetim i pa-politizuar do tregonte se vrasja u krye për motive urrejtje etnike, atëherë ajo duhet dënuar si e tillë. Por kjo jo për shkak të presioneve të një vendi si Greqia që nuk ka të drejtën morale tu japë leksion shqiptarëve për këto punë. Duhet dënuar si e tillë sepse shqiptarët nuk duhet të lëjojnë diskriminimin e dhunimin e askujt për shkak të etnisë, rracës apo fesë së tij. Nëse vërtetohet se vrasja është motivuar nga urrejtja etnike, atëherë arsyet, motivet, shtysat që e ushqejnë një gjë të tillë duhen studiuar dhe adresuar. Por të jemi të qartë, shqiptarët kanë mjaft arsye, më se të justifikuara, për të qenë të pakënaqur, të fyer, të indinjuar nga politikat e fqinjit të jugut dhe ky zemërim duhet të gjejë zë në mënyrë dinjitoze e të shëndetshme, në një mënyrë që do u tregonte politikanëve tanë se nëse nuk do përfaqsojnë interesat e elektoratit që i voton, atëherë ata nuk meritojnë pushtetin.

----------


## i humburi

Nje artikull qe ja vlen te analizohet me laps e leter ne dore dmth duke kap ceshtjet qe dalin e duke gjyku sa mo objektivisht,pro o kunder por me sinqeritetin qe mund te kete njeriu me vehten,behet fjale per ate qe ka njefar njoftje me ket problem apo kapacitetin e mjaftushem
 E pse jo dhe per cdo njeri te arsyeshem?
Pergezime z,E Hatibi.

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

kur thon robt ' zot i modh cme ka gjet me ty' do me thon qe jena tgjith krishter  :sarkastik:  , skom dgju 'allahu modh cme ka gjet me ty'. ani kshu shembujsh kot me provu teza bosh, ia ke fut kot plako. gjuha osht mbush me huazime ene pa na pushtu, lexo nai her gazetat sot vllai.
mund me thon shum me kto pallavra qe ka shkrujt ky ktu. po e permbledh shkurt
"500 vjet 'vllazri' sbohen dot hasha
jan *500 VJET  ROBERI*"  mos ngatro sapunin per djath  :kryqezohen:

----------


## lepurush

> kur thon robt ' zot i modh cme ka gjet me ty' do me thon qe jena tgjith krishter  , skom dgju 'allahu modh cme ka gjet me ty'. ani kshu shembujsh kot me provu teza bosh, ia ke fut kot plako. gjuha osht mbush me huazime ene pa na pushtu, lexo nai her gazetat sot vllai.
> mund me thon shum me kto pallavra qe ka shkrujt ky ktu. po e permbledh shkurt
> "500 vjet 'vllazri' sbohen dot hasha
> jan *500 VJET  ROBERI*"  mos ngatro sapunin per djath



Ervin hatibi ka mbaruar per gjuhe -letersi sa per dijeni..
te gjithe gjuhet kane huazime ç'do te thote kjo ?
pse ato shtete qe kane qene te pushtuara dhe nuk kane nderruar fene nuk kane huazime ne gjuhet e tyre ?
ERvin Hatibi  ka gjyshen italiane ,keshtu qe eshte dhe katolik...

----------


## Hyllien

Artikull i pritshëm nga një njëri si ky, sado intelektual të jetë po manipulon haptazi për interesat e tija brezin e ri. Sipas Ervinit ne qënkemi një farë rrace kozmopolite dhe se Turqia nuk na ka pushtuar ose kthyer me dhunë !!!

Pikë e zezë cna gjeti nga këta njerëz. Dakort që pasi bëje kokainë për qejf me shokët e tu metalarë gjete Zotin, dakort për predikimet që bën me komunitetin që përfaqëson, por tani e ke tejkaluar duke u trajtuar cështje që nuk të takojnë. Me këtë ritëm do flasim për persekutime fetare të komunitetit Musliman, dhe gjëra të tjera absurde për motive krejt politike.

----------


## GANGO of SG

Ilirjan, personalisht te falenderoj qe e ngrite ket ceshtje te randsishme.
 Po asht e vertet , kultura –gjuha  dhe feja  jane elemente dominante  ne  diskursin e   krijimit te identitetit kombetar..Por subjekti ne fjale fokusohet vetem per identitetin shqiptar. Keshtuqe do na duhet te shkojme pak vjet prapa, afersisht 500 vjet, kur Arberia Kristiane u ba i pari komb ne Boten Europiane me ju mohua gjuha ametare  dhe feja e te pareve nga pushtuesi turk.  Kerkesa per shkatrrim te kultures Arberore Kristjane Europjane dhe zevendesimi I saje I dhunshem me kulturen, fene  islamike e gjuhen turke u ba axhenda kryesore e Turqise pushtuese.
  Arbera ishte e Krishtere dhe identiteti kombetar  I krishtere arberor gjend mbeshtetje e shprehje te qarte ne traditen e hershme arkitekturorte te kishave dhe banesave  poashtu ne  ne menyren e jeteses, dhe  celebrimin e gjuhes araberore  si sistem simbolik I ndarjes se te njajtave vlerave universale te krishtera me kombet e tjera  Europjane. Pershembull asht interresante ngjashmeria linguistike mes shqipes standarte dhe gjuheve te tjera indo-europjane . Vete fjala ”  Idnetiteti”  korrespondon me “indentita’ “  ne italisht dhe” identity” ne anglisht.  

Prandaj ideja qe identiteti shqiptar eshte nje perzierje influencash te huaja nuk komandon vertetesi. Identiteti shqiptar autentik eshte homogjen kristjan europjan. Per shqiptaret  kombet e tjera europjane nuk mund te konsiderohen te ‘huaja’  pasi pervec  elementeve  kulturore, linguistike   dhe fetare ne kemi edhe prejardhje –origjine te perbashket. 

Lidhja e kombit shqiptar me kombet e tjera europjane  dhe Krishterimin asht e mbeshtetun ne nje te vertete  Biblike te padiskutueshme. Shqiptaret jane nje nder 10 fiset  europjane qe ne shkrimet e shenjta  konsiderohen “10 fiset e humbura te Izraelit” . Keto 10 fise perfshi edhe paraardhersit tane para rreth 5000 vjetesh  qene  deportu ne Europe prej mbretit te Asirise.  Pra shqiptaret dhe kombet e tjera europjane jane  pasardhes te fiseve te deportume  nga Izraeli antik, dhe rrjellimisht  jane (se bashku me kombet e tjera europjane) trashigimtar te popullit te zgjellur dhe trashigimtart e  Premtimit te Zotit per Mesine. 

Ashtu si ne cdo aspekt tjeter kontributi I Krishterimit ne zhvillimin e civilizimin e fiseve te hershme shqiptare qe thelbesor. Fakti qe libri I pare ne gjuhen shqipe u shkrua nga nje klerik I krishtere Gjon Buzuku nuk asht thjesht nje event letrar por merr domethanje historike per formimin e karakterit kristjan e te civilizum te shqiptarit.  Idneiteti I perbashket EuroKristjan  I ndihmoi principatat Arberore te unifikoheshin nen kryqin e Jezu Krishtit per mbrojtjen e fese dhe truallit te tyre shekullor.  Pershembull historia eshte deshmitare e kuvendit legjendar te Lezhes ku principatat Arberore injoruan interresat e ngushta personale dhe u bashkuan nen drejtimin e  Kampionit te Krishterimit Gjergj  Kastrioti per ti rikthyer identitetin dhe dinjitetin kombit arberor te roberuar nga turqit. Ata kujtuan me nostalgji kohen e arte te lulezimit multidimensional te ekonomise dhe shoqerise arberore para pushtimit turk.Ne ate periudhe  Arberia kishte arritur zhvillim parallel me simotrat e veta europjane dhe komandonte rrespekt e rendesi ne arenen nderkombetare. Integriteti I territoreve Arberore ishte I garantuar dhe mardhanjet me fqinjet bazoheshin ne interres dhe rrespekt rreciprok. Kjo u shpreh qarte edhe ne betejen e fushe kosoves ku kombet e ballkanit perfshi edhe arberit u bashkuan se bashku nen kryqin e Jezu Krishtit per te mbrojtur fene dhe territoret e tyre nga pushtuesi turk.   Ne kete lufte heroike arberit u dalluan per trimerine dhe agresivitetin e tyre ndaj armikut turk aq sa trimi Millosh Nikoll Kolipiqi prej Toplices Arberore ja arriti te vrase Sulltan Muratin. 

Me pushtimin turk mori fund edhe lulezimi Arberor. Turqia u perpoq jo te ruante por te ndryshonte gjithcka autentike arberore dhe ti zevendesone me variantet e veta islamike turke. Pershembull sic e thash ma lart turqia  shpalli gjuhen shqipe te paligjshme dhe programoi ligje apostafat per ndeshkimin e atdhetarve te cilet guxonin te promovonin shqipen e shkruar. Me ane te kesa strategjie turqia kerkonte vdekjen e gjuhes shqipe pasi nje gjuhe qe nuk shkruhet gradulaisht vdes. 
 Ardhja e pushtuesit turk ishte ne disavantazhin e arberise pasi turqit kordinuan strategji te mireorganizuara edhete dhunshme  per ndryshimin e identitetit fetar dhe rracor te shqiptarit. Ata hartuan ligje te posatcme qe ja veshtiresonin jeten te krishterit duke e bere ate te paguante taksa shumehere me te larta se sa deviantet qe konvertoheshin ne islamizem. Gjithashtu planifikuan dhe kultivuan stigma sociale per te krishteret duke I konsideruar si kaurre dhe kryqali dhe u mohuan cdo te drejte civile dhe natyrore, nderkaq te gjitha privilegjet u shkuan atyre qe pranonin te konvertohehishn ne islamisem.  Te krishteret u ofenduan edhe ne dinjitet . Te krishteret nuk lejoheshin te mbanin arme.  Femijet e te krishterve merreshin me dhune dhe dergoheshin ne kampet e anadollit ku sterilizoheshin ne menyre qe te mos riprolloheshin  nese  kishin fat te ktheheshin ne arberi perseri e te martoheshin. Por shumica e tyre vdiste ne luftera dhe kurthe te posatcme duke humbur perjete edhe eshterat ne shkretetirat e anadollit. Bijat e motrat e te krishterve grabiteshin dhe interrnoheshin me dhune ne sarajet e haremeve te topkapit  ku konvertoheshin ne skllave seksi per sulltanin.
Konvertimi I dhunshem I shqiptarve ne islamizem pu shoqerua edhe me nje fenomen tjeter negative per rreputacionin e tyre ne impresionin europjan. Ndoshta fqinjet deshtuan te kuptonin qe ky konvertim  nuk rreflektonte vullnetin e lire te popullit arberor por ishte konsekuence e fushatave konvertuese te turqise qe I imponoi me dhune shqiptarve fene islame.  Gjithsesi ky konvertim deshmoi se ishte ne disavantazh te shqiptarve pasi kombet europjane duke ndjekur politiken e perfshirjes dhe perjashtimit konsideronin te huaj turk  e te perjashtuar individet qe pranonin dhunen turke te konvertimit masiv. Ndersa konsideronin europjan dhe te tyrin individed dhe komunitetet qe I rrezistonin heroikisht dhunes turke pa u dorezuar  e nenshtruar imponimit te fese e cultures islame.

 Turqia pra u perpoq te ndryshoje gjithcka autentike shqiptare, teresine e komponenteve qe formojne identitetin kristjan, dhe zevendesoi cdo gje me variantin e vet islamik dhe te na armiqesonte me vendet fqinje. kete politike ndejkun edhe sot e kesaj dite perfaqesuesuesit e tyre ne shqiperi. Un fola gjate per disavantazhet e te keqijat  qe na ka sjelle turqia por te keqen ma te malle  e rujta me e permend ne fund. Turqija dhe kultura e saj na ka mbjell te keqen, hilen mashtrimin mentalitetin inatcor, zilin e pabesin  ne zemer. Na ka kultivu pezimizmin dhe negativitietin e presektives menore.  Zemra e arberit dikur ken zemer fisnike dhe e malle e mendja e kthejllet dhe e forte.  Sikur te mos kishim pasur fatin e keq te pushtimit dhe konvertimit islamik  jam I sigurte qe sot shqiperia dhe shqiptaret nuk do ti kishin perjetu  fatkeqesite qe ja kena sjell vetit gjat ketyre 500 vjetve por  do te ishin ne nje stad zhvilli te barabarte me kombet e tjera europjane.
Arberia ka ardh ne jete ne emer te Krishterimit.
Zoti e bekofte Arberine dhe na dhashte bashkimin

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Njerëz, historin shqiptare nuk mund ta pervetesoni dhe ti vendosni te drejtat e juaja se kush duhet apo kush nuk duhet te i trajton ato. Dakord, se pari ka pasur konflikte mes shqiptareve dhe turqve, bile kjo qe thash, eshte gabim qe te thuhet ; "Shqiptareve dhe Turqve", sepse ne ate kohe nuk kishte as shqiptar e as turq, por kishte musliman, katolik dhe ortodoks. Behet fjal per fillim te shekullit 15. Gjendja e me parshme e shqiptareve nuk ishte ne asgje me e mir, serbia dhe greqia ne ate kohe me kanunët e tyre paten filluar konvertimin e katolikeve ne ortodoks, dhe pas kesaj, ne greko-serb. Nuk eshte çudi nese sot ne Plave dhe Guci kemi shqiptar qe flasin serbisht, politika asimiluese ndaj shqiptareve i ka rrenjet qysh ne perandorin romake. E verteta eshte qe ate koh, feja nuk ishte edhe aq e rendesishme per shqiptaret. Se sikur te kishin qen te paret tan "besimtar" te fort, nuk do e kishin ndrruar besimin e tyre. Prandaj themi qe kjo u be pershkak patriotizmit te tyre, sepse ne perandorin gjeten fuqin e cila i mposhte serbet, greket dhe romaket pernjeherit ! Teoria juve eshte qe shqiptaret qenkan konvertuar me dhune, (po e zem sikur te ishte e vertet kjo e juaja), ne ashtu keshtu, mesiguri do t'ishim asimiluar nen greket dhe serbet. Tani, mos te mendoje ndokush qe greket dhe romaket kur e sollen krishterizmin ishin me te meshirshem me ne ?! Jo, jo,.. dhe kete e dinin me mir se ne, te paret e tan ! Prandaj, apostazia e tyre ishte çlirim per ta, saqe ne masa te medhaja filluan konvertimet pa i pasur frik grekut e vatikanit ! Keshtu, edhe i vendosëm bazat e para te identitetit shqiptar.

----------


## GANGO of SG

Pershendetje Ilirjan, paqja e Jezu Krishtit Zotit te dy botve kjoft me ty.

E the drejte ne sehkullin e 15 nuk kishte shqiperi as shqipetar por kishte Arberi dhe Arber...

Dhe Arberit trashiguan identitetin e Krishtere nga paraardhesit  Iliret. Feja e Krishtere ka kene dhe do vazhdoje te jete e rendesishme per pasardhesit e Arberve ashtu sic ishte arsyeja themelore per veprimtarine e Gjergj Kastriotit, Nane Terezes e me rralle. Dhe ndryshe nga feja islame nuk asht fe e pushtuesit as nuk asht imponu me ane te asnje forme dhune. Por sic dihet boterisht, feja e krishtere asht prezantu ne trojet Ilire nga Shen Pali Apostull! I cili ne Dyrrahun antik ngriti Kishen e pare ne Ballkan. 

Ne asnje moment historik principatat Arberore nuk kane pasur konflik apo probleme egzistence t me kombet tjera. Perkundrazi sic e thashe arberit kane gezu mardhanje te shkelqyme me fqinjet e tyre po te Krishtere.
Problemet me fqinjet  kane filluar kur shqiptaret me ane te dhunes  jane detyru  me u konvertu nga te krishtere ne islamik. Greku dhe Serbi se bashku me Malin e Zi dhe Bullgarine u bashkuan ne Alenacen Ballkanike per te shpetu shqiptaret nga kjo dhune qe pushtuesi turk po ushtronte ne ta. Ata biles i kerkuan shqiptarve ti bashkoheshin Aleances si dikur ne betejen e fushe kosoves per ti shporrur pushtuesit turq nga tokat ballkanike dhe rikthyer popullaten ne identitetin e tyre autentik te krishtere te prinderve tyre

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

pershendetje GANGO of SG... , ke plotesisht te drejte. pershendes edhe ty Ilirjan qe solle kete material ketu. jam ne kundershtim me ato qe thote ai historiani i panjohur ne ate intervisten e supozuar. SHPRESOJ KETO MENDIME TE MOS I PERQAFOSH EDHE TI  apo rinia e sotme. megjithate une kam besim se ne koherat e sotme , me teknologjine qe ka arritur majat(shtypi,radioja,televizioni, interneti) gjithe populli shqiptar po arrin të kuptojë se sa fatkeq ishte pushtimi turk. dëmet janë të pallogaritshme për kombin shqiptar, ato po vuajmë dhe sot. habitem se si ekzistojnë të tilla mendime akoma në shoqërinë tonë. nuk mund ta kapërdij këtë që thotë ai(mos u kujtoftë emri i tij!!!!!!!)që pushtimi turk i solli shqipërisë së sotme progres..... . çfarë thotë njeriu, më duket se nuk është mirë. MALLKUAR QOFTË ERVIN HATIBI(ftu...., i përmend edhe emrin) Amin

----------


## chino

> pershendetje GANGO of SG... , ke plotesisht  drejte. pershendes edhe ty Ilirjan qe solle kete material ketu. jam ne kundershtim me ato qe thote ai historiani i panjohur ne ate intervisten e supozuar. SHPRESOJ KETO MENDIME TE MOS I PERQAFOSH EDHE TI  apo rinia e sotme. megjithate une kam besim se ne koherat e sotme , me teknologjine qe ka arritur majat(shtypi,radioja,televizioni, interneti) gjithe populli shqiptar po arrin të kuptojë se sa fatkeq ishte pushtimi turk. dëmet janë të pallogaritshme për kombin shqiptar, ato po vuajmë dhe sot. habitem se si ekzistojnë të tilla mendime akoma në shoqërinë tonë. nuk mund ta kapërdij këtë që thotë ai(mos u kujtoftë emri i tij!!!!!!!)që pushtimi turk i solli ërisë së sotme progres..... . çfarë thotë njeriu, më duket se nuk është mirë. MALLKUAR QOFTË ERVIN HATIBI(ftu...., i përmend edhe emrin) Amin


Mendoj qe e thote vetem per te mbjellur tolerancen apo ndikuar qe te mos kete ndjenja hakmarrese. Perndryshe, qe pushtimi osmano-islam ishte i demshem, me duket e thote ne mos shprehimisht, te pakten ne nenrreshta. Se cfare ishte ky pushtim per shqiptaret, e ka shprehur qarte per secilin shtet-themeluesi Qemali:*"500 vjet lufte per te ruajtur gjuhen e shpirtin e kombit."*



*

----------


## bindi

Kur pretendohet qe shqiptaret te kthehen ne fene e te parve ,per mua kjo fe nuk nenkupton
krishtrimin ,qe ne fakt  poashtu u imponua me dhune dhe shkatrim te identitetit shpirtror dhe material te paraardhsve tone Ilire gjate sundimit te perandorise Romake dhe Bizantine ne shtrirje kohe per 1200 vite te marrura s,bashku...,prandaj ata qe pretendoje se keqja jone fillon vetem nga perandoria Otomane e kane shume gabim...!Kur flitet per kete, problemi duhet trajtuar ne nje hark kohore me te gjate ne shtrirje kohe ,ndersa kjo teme duhet trajtuar nga  historian qe kane akces hulumtimi dhe studimit neper arkiva te njohura si te vatikanit ,stambollit ,rromes e gjetk neper bote ...,qe patjeter fshehin shume mistere te asaj kohe....

----------


## GANGO of SG

Gjate viteve te fundit konceptet e " origjines se shqiptarve"  "fes te pareve"  'identitetit shqiptar'  jan diskutua shpesh.
Pas ringjalljes se terrorizmit ekstremist islamik i cili  po shkakton vdekje te mijera njerezve qe "faji" i tyre i vetem eshte 'mosbesimi ne allahun" keto koncepte jan kthy perseri ne krye te vemendjes se studjuesve shqiptar dhe nderkombetar.


Ne kete postim do te shpjegoj qe Izraeli asht burimi i origjines se Ilireve dhe kombeve tjera autoktone Europjane (e i shqiptarve) dhe se kjo i ban ata dhe pasardhesit e tyre trashigimtare te Premtimit te Zotit dhe fese te Krishtere qysh ne Gjenesis. Fiset Ilire dhe fiset e tjera Europjane jane nder 10 fiset e humbura te Izraelit qe u debuan nga trojet e tokes se bekuar Izraelite nga  mbreti i Asirise. 

Pra teme qe duhet sqaruar qysh ne fillim asht se identitetet Romake e Ilire ishin te njajta, sikurse materialet shpirterore dhe kulturore, sepse kishin te njejten origjine nga Izraeli.

Per arsyen llogjike kjo nenkupton qe Krishterimi ishte Premtimi i Zotit per njerezimin qe Ilireve ju soll jo me dhune nga askush por ju deshmua nga Shen Pali Apostull para 2000 vjetesh. Iliria  e akomodoi Krishterimin para Romes Pagane.  Nje pike qe duhet theksuar eshte qe jo Roma por ishte Iliria ajo qe Kontribuoi ne Percjelljen e Fjales se Zotit-Krishterimin me shume se cdo komb tjeter Europjan. Faktet deshmojne qe  Perandor Kostandini i Mall me  origjine Ilire ja dedikoi jeten perhapjes se Krishterimit ne bote. Ne asnje fragment histroik Roma nuk dhunoi as modifikoi epistemiologjine Ilire pasi sic e thashe Identitetet Ilire, Romake dhe te kombeve te tjera Europjane ishin te njajta.

Idnetiteti i Krishtere dhe Europjan  i Arberve asht i percaktuar tashme nga shkenca dhe prentendimet e tjera nuk kane vend ne historin tone.  Ka shance qe kercenuesit e shkences  se historise te jene te lidhur rreth qendrave krejt te ndryshme nga ajo shqiptare....Ata mund te jene organizata islamike ose turke  qe kundershtojne avancimin gradual te shqiperise ne bashkimin e krishtere europjan dhe qe vazhdojne te mbajne urrejtje kundra vlerave autentike Arbero-Euro-Kristjane. Edhe pse ata veprojne nen fasaden kurth  te 'identitetit shqiptar', pyetja se perse dhe prej kujt keta njerz jan duke u perdorur nuk ka ken kurr mister per ne... 
Kjo sepse me vra identitetin e krishtere te parve, dhe me urrye vellezerit e krishtere ne emer te fese asht e papranushme per cdokend qe ka taban shqiptarit. Na duhet me vazhdu me majt ne mend qe shumica e  myslimanve shqiptare fatmiresisht nuk jane praktikues te mirefillte te islamizmit e sektarizmave ekstreme te tij. Shumica e myslimaneve shqiptare jane prishaqef per etiketen 'mysliman' qe turqia ua imponoi si identitet. Kjo ka sjelle krize akute identitetesh brenda personit mysliman. Sepse me gjithe rrespektin per besimin dhe idene e gjithkujt, une mendoj qe nje shqiptar i mire nuk mund te jete nje mysliman i mire. 

Te jesh shqiptar i mire do te thote te kordinosh jeten me nje sere principesh e virtytes Krishtera te trasheguara nga te paret tone. Kurse te jesh mysliman duhet te adhurosh Allahun dhe te zbatosh Kuranin. 
Nese dashuria, toleranca e rrespekti per njeriun e jeten pamvarsisht diferencave e limiteve  jane themeli i Krishterimit qe perputhen katerciperisht me natyren fisnike te shqiptarit europian e te bukur, per  Allahun mysliman vrasja e premja jane rruga e vetme per arritje ne parajse. Ne Kuranin e tij Sure et tuebeh 18; ajeti 29  Allahu e e nxit myslimanin me 'vra e luftua ata qe nuk besojn allahun dhe fene e vertet (islame)".
Per islamizmin me vra njerez te pafajshem si mua e cdo te krishtere tjeter qe nuk besojm en allah dhe fe islame asht heroizem dhe veper e mallerishme te cilen Allahu jua shperblen me xhenet dhe femra te bukura virgjeresha.Edhe ketu kuptohet qarte qe feja islame e ka shkaterru fisnikerine dhe natyren shqiptare e virtytet e identitetit arberor  sepse nje njeri qe i thot vetit shqiptar, i civilizum,dhe qe i frigohet Zotit nuk munet kurr me krye akt te till. Ne fakt agresoret islamik turq gjate 500 vjetve roberim moren  veprime te tilla violente  vetem me sulmua identitetin dhe fene e te pareve tone, me i divorcu shqiptaret  nga cdo gja e bukur arberore dhe me ua shti friken ne palce qe me i kontrollu perjete ashtu sic i kontrollon edhe sot e kesaj dite.
Gango

----------


## bindi

> Ne kete postim do te shpjegoj qe Izraeli asht burimi i origjines se Ilireve dhe kombeve tjera autoktone Europjane (e i shqiptarve) dhe se kjo i ban ata dhe pasardhesit e tyre trashigimtare te Premtimit te Zotit dhe fese te Krishtere qysh ne Gjenesis. Fiset Ilire dhe fiset e tjera Europjane jane nder 10 fiset e humbura te Izraelit qe u debuan nga trojet e tokes se bekuar Izraelite nga mbreti i Asirise.


O Gongo..., Me kete qe ke shkruar ke dal apsulutisht  kunder atyre vlera qe jane univerzale dhe te pranueshme ,jo vetem per shqiptaret por edhe per hisoriografin europiane dhe botrore
sa i perket origjines se iliro-shqiptare...!Studijues te shumte historian,albanolog filolog etj.qe kane studijuar gjithe jeten e tyre per origjinen pellazgo-iliro-shqiptare dhe kane kofirmuar se shqiptaret jane popull autokton ne hapsiren e gadshullit ilirik dhe me gjere se kaq...!
Ndersa ti del  e na thua ketu se shqiptaret jane te ardhur nga nje rrace sumite dhe broçulla fetare ,qe nenkupton ate tezen e sllaveve me qellimin e keq se shqiptaret nuk pasken te drejten e tyre historike ne keto hapsira....

ps. Leri keto tema se ka njerze te spesializuar sa i perket temave te ktilla...,Ndersa origjina dhe identiteti i nje popullit nuk percaktohet ketu ne forum aq ma pak nga fete qe duan te na kthejne ne mesjete....

----------


## Anesti_55

Shume popuj i jane larguar beimit te krishtere drejt ateizmit, por kerkush as dhe nje person i vetem nuk pranon te ndyshoje ose te humbase identitetin fetar kombetar.Interesant shqiptaert e bene dhe akoma me keq , dhe sot po e mbrojne gabimin gabimin e te pareve tane, e kjo eshte fatale, eshte imoralitet.Hedhin idene se ceshtja e besimit eshte personale duke e abuzuar ketu me ceshtjen e te drejtave dhe lirive te njeriut,qe bota e krishtere krijoji me aq mund.Le te provojne ne vendet islamike dhe te thone se besimi eshte dicka personale dhe do te shohim se c'ka per ti gjete.Identiteti fetar eshte pranim i nje populli dhe kjo ndodh vetem nje here ne historine e vet.Te tjeret , pasardhesit kane per detyre ta ruajne  dhe ta respektojne ate.Me falni por deri me sot kjo mase e konvertuar po sillet aq mizorisht.Perse shkoni ne shkolla islamike qe te na bindni se nuk kemi nevoje per identitet fetar?Por dhe qeni zbukurohet kur ka nje identitet, per te mos qene bastard.

----------


## SKRAPARI

ervin hatibi nuk duket edhe aq anti-shqiptar. ai thjesh i ben nje mbrojtje shumices myslimane ne shqiperi. eshte e drejta e tij si mysliman qe eshte.

----------


## javan

> Identiteti shqiptar
> *ERVIN HATIBI*
> 
> Përktheu Ardit Kraja
> 
> Ne folëm me Ervin Hatibin, një poet, artist dhe intelektual shqiptarë, rreth procesit ndërtues të identitetit shqiptar, nën deklaratat moderne.
> 
>  Shqipëria strehon njerëz të traditave fetare të ndryshme por gjithashtu komunitete dhe *minoritete etnike të cilat konsiderohen shqiptare*. Unë me lehtësi mund të sjellë shembujt e *komuniteteve të Vllehëve dhe Sllavëve* ose madje edhe një pjesë të minoritetit zyrtar grek në Shqipëri, të cilët e shikojnë vetveten si shqiptarë “të vërtetë” dhe të cilët shfaqin të gjitha karakteristikat më tipike, të një shqiptari të zakonshëm.
> 
> ...


Se pari, nga ku eshte marre ky artikull, kush/ ku e ka intervistuar EH? Pse nuk jepni referenca te sakta ne se perkthhimi eshte korrekt? 

Eshte fatkeqesi qe analet nderkombetare mbushen me opinione vetjake te te ashtuajturve Shqiptare, te cilin marrin persiper te flasin per identitetin Shqiptar te cilin e njohin vetem si terminologji gazetash dhe zhargon nga te fqinjit.


Cfare deshiron te thote Zoteria e tij EH kur shprehet se : 
_"Shqipëria strehon njerëz të traditave fetare të ndryshme por gjithashtu komunitete dhe minoritete etnike të cilat konsiderohen shqiptare. Unë me lehtësi mund të sjellë shembujt e [B]komuniteteve të Vllehëve dhe Sllavëve"?_ 

Qe ne Shiperi ka Vllehe dhe Sllave te cilet llogariten si Shqiptare nderkohe qe duhet te jene "Minoritet etnik" si te themi Serbet e Mitrovices? Si duket flamuri me 5 yje Kosoves do duhet te zevendesoje ate me Shkabe edhe ne Shqiperi meqenese Shqiptaret duhet patjeter te kene te drejta me pak se "minoritetet".


Nuk i vjen turp Z. Hatibi qe pa pasur idene e etimologjise dhe me sa duket te gjuhes shqipe te cilen e flet si gjuhe te mesuar, te deklaroje se Komb qenka fjale arabe? Zoti Hatibi u dashka lidhur e bere komb i tille qe nuk zgjidhet me. Deri kur t'ja prese me shpate sulltan Mexhidi. Pardon, hoxha i Anadollit.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ervin Hatibi, Olsi Jazexhi, e te tjere, jane pjese e po te njejtit klub "intelektualo-islamiste" shqiptare. Rezultantja e te tera ideve te shpalosura tashme ne shtyp e media te ketyre pseudointelektualeve eshte po e njejta; zhdukja graduale e identitetit etnik shqiptar dhe zevendesimin e tij me nje identitet fetar: Mysliman. Nje identitet amorf kombetar i ngjashem me ate Boshnjak. As mish as peshk, thjesht musliman. Dhe kjo gje eshte arritur si merite e injorances te ketij populli qe ende lejon veten e tij qe te identifikohet si nje komb mysliman. Me e keqja eshte se keta nuk jane as shqiptar (te pakten nje pjese e tyre) dhe flasin ne emer te ketij kombi.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ju lutem të lini mënjanë ofendimet dhe kapjet personale. Mirë është që të diskutohet mbi atë që 'vëllai intelektual' i Olti Jazexhiut përpiqet të shesë si të mirëqënë, pa përdorur fjalorin e pahijshëm që dikton mllefi kur shpesh ndesh në shkrime të tilla.

Sigurisht që ' keqinterpretime të kaluarës sonë Osmane' *500 vjeçare* është sapuni për djath që ky zotëria, me gjithë poetizmin, artisticizmin dhe intelektualitetin e tij nuk mund t'a shesë kurrë.

----------


## Baptist

> Baptist,
> 
> Thesmutet,
> Bastardet,
> 
> Te kisha lutur qe mos ta prish temën nga inati.
> 
> 
> Je krejtesisht jashtteme.


E ke gabim Lepurushi
Nuk je ti ai qe cileson perberjen e thesit pa origjine qe ke vene ne dispiozicion. Jemi ne ata qe e cilesojne dhe ti aty nuk ke pune.

Kush je ti te quash "thesar" nje thesmut kur e shohim ne vet cfare ka ne ate thes qe e hape vet me doren tende?!
Gjerat kane emra. Bastardi eshte bastard; raca e perzier eshte race e perzier, atij nuk mund ti thuash race me pedigre. Se nuk e ka! Eshte bastard shumracash joshqiptare. 

Edhe nje bastard pa identitet ta quash shqiptar, pa miratimin e shqitareve (kur nuk je as vet), nuk eshte e drejte e jotja hiq?

Bota e civilizuar i dallon keto gjera mire e me mire: Ari ar, e muti feces. Ashtu e ka emrin miko dhe ashtu i thuhet! 
Keshtu pra quhet thesi qe ka mbushur kjo raceperzier  qe kerkon te flase ne emer te shqiptareve. 
Cfare ka te paqarte aty?

p.s.:
Per tema antishqiptare ka vende tjera me bollek,  ik ne forumet turke, maqedone e tjera sllave, atje te presin me def. S'ta kemi nevojen edhe ketu.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Zhdukja e islamit nga Shqiperia eshte zgjidhja definitive e nje pjese te konsiderueshme te problemeve qe perballet sot vendi dhe shoqeria. Me zhdukjen e kesaj ideologjie fetare primitive u mbyllet goja pergjithmone Hatibeve, Jazexhinjve e gjithe capaculeve dhe mjekergjateve ne ate vend. Ky duhet te jete misioni me i shenjte i gjithe atyre shqiptareve qe e duan vendin e tyre. Bota duhet te ndryshoje opinion per Shqiperine dhe mosidentifikimi i vendit tone me fene e importuar nga pushtuesit per 500 vjet *eshte nje nga sipermarrjet patriotike me te domosdoshme te momentit*.

----------

